# 6 week old taken home. Now what?



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

You've pretty much covered the problems we encountered. Bentley was 1 day shy of 7 weeks old. I wouldn't recommend the water, it never worked for us. The ONLY thing that worked was giving him something in place of our hands (toy or chew) and as he got older we would leave the room. He figured out quickly if he mouthed on us he had no one to play with. Good luck and enjoy your new baby. When you get a chance post pictures of your new little one.


----------

